# Long overdue update on the shop



## Carl Fisher (Nov 12, 2014)

So after a long hiatus for my surgery recovery, I have until 12/18 to get as much done as I can before my 2nd foot surgery.  

Here is the progress as of today.  Got the porch all framed and electrical wired up and signed off on.  Working on insulation and next week hopefully siding.  The biggest hurdle is the roof since I can't go up there anymore and most roofers don't want to touch it for a reasonable cost since they're not doing all the work (don't ask me, don't know)


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 12, 2014)

Now, THAT'S a shop. :wink: You couldn't come help me? :biggrin: I want the porch. It was always in the plan. Just, not in the budget :redface:

Nice shop Carl.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 12, 2014)

So how big is this studio?  Does it have a name yet?

I will assume that the hamock will be out back, hidden from the eyes of all.

Looking great......please post more pictures.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey That Looks Great Carl!   I really like the porch and the brick foundation. It all fits very well in the setting of your back yard.  I can't wait to see pictures of it finished.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 12, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Now, THAT'S a shop. :wink: You couldn't come help me? :biggrin: I want the porch. It was always in the plan. Just, not in the budget :redface:
> 
> Nice shop Carl.



Sure, just move a little close to SC :biggrin:

I'm so far over budget right now that I had to stop keeping tabs.  I just put the receipts in a folder and pretend they don't exist for now.  I'll have to total them all up by April.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 12, 2014)

stonepecker said:


> So how big is this studio?  Does it have a name yet?
> 
> I will assume that the hamock will be out back, hidden from the eyes of all.
> 
> Looking great......please post more pictures.




16x24 on the building and another 16x6 for the porch.  So in total I'll have 30 feet of usable covered length.  

Here's the current work in progress layout for the interior. Starting counter clockwise from the doorway...

Jointer under the flat panel TV
14" Bandsaw
Jet 1221 lathe
8" grinder
Jet 1014 lathe
HF 7x10 metal lathe
Cabinets and countertop
CNC
Ridgid oscillating sander
Disc/Belt sander
Benchtop drillpress
Hawk scroll saw
Wood storage
Dust collector

Up the middle is the tablesaw / router table workstation with outfeed
62"x30" workbench


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 12, 2014)

Carl Fisher said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Now, THAT'S a shop. :wink: You couldn't come help me? :biggrin: I want the porch. It was always in the plan. Just, not in the budget :redface:
> ...


 My receipts are folded, just the way they were when I brought them home and, stacked them on my desk. I don't have what it takes to add them yet. :redface: Not sure I want to know. Your plans are awesome and, when finished you will then have no reason to go in the house. Well maybe a couple reasons.:biggrin:

Any homes for sale around there? :biggrin:


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 12, 2014)

Lol.

If I keep spending like this I may just end up living out there by the time Chrissy is through with me.


----------



## BSea (Nov 12, 2014)

What program did you use for the layout?  That is really detailed.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 12, 2014)

The shop layout tool on Grizzly's website.  Just modified sizes of whatever tool was closest.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 12, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Carl Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > dalecamino said:
> ...


 

Chuck.........You plan to move the "CAVE" to S.C.?   What would the wife think?

Carl............ I love the layout.  I am going to have to check into that layout system.
I am just think in the summer, that porch might just be the best place for a little turning.  Forget the dust collector and just let the chips fall off the high side.

Of course, I have to say you need to add a fridge for the cool drinks.:biggrin:
How about a few pictures of the inside?:wink:
Not jealous.......but I can dream.
Wayne


----------



## BSea (Nov 12, 2014)

Carl Fisher said:


> The shop layout tool on Grizzly's website.  Just modified sizes of whatever tool was closest.


Thanks!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 12, 2014)

stonepecker said:


> Chuck.........You plan to move the "CAVE" to S.C.?   What would the wife think?
> 
> Carl............ I love the layout.  I am going to have to check into that layout system.
> I am just think in the summer, that porch might just be the best place for a little turning.  Forget the dust collector and just let the chips fall off the high side.
> ...



Too humid around here in the summer.  Hard to make myself work outside when there is a nice a/c cooling down the inside.  The last few weeks would have been almost perfect though.

The covered porch is nice as it allows me to put the table saw way up front and feed anything long in from the porch and have a lot of outfeed behind it.  Frees up a lot of space in an otherwise smallish interior.

No pictures of the inside right now since it's crammed with construction materials and piled up rolls of insulation and cabinets and such.  Once I get the insulation in and inspected, I'll put up the OSB and get some pictures at that point. May or may not be before my next surgery though so that may have to wait until March.


----------



## Tom T (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks beautiful.  And a nice bunch of windows.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 12, 2014)

To bad you are not in Minnesota.  I am willing to bet we could get 6-8 guys over there and the inside would be finished in a weekend.  Of course, you might have to supply burgers and beer when the job was completed.

Wishing you the best always,


----------



## cestmoi (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow! That's amazing! Add a couple rocking chairs and a pitcher of lemonade on that porch and there will be no need to ever leave.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 12, 2014)

cestmoi said:


> Wow! That's amazing! Add a couple rocking chairs and a pitcher of lemonade on that porch and there will be no need to ever leave.



Actually, besides pens and such a pair of adirondack chairs are likely to be the first projects out of the shop.  Ultimately planning to connect that area up with the half way landing of our house deck stairs and have a nice seating area with a fire pit and such.  At least that's the plan.


----------



## southernclay (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm happy for you!....but a little jealous too haha. Very nice, great tip on the layout tool. Keep updating, looking forward to the inside pics but in the meantime hope all goes well with the upcoming surgery.


----------



## raar25 (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice shop Carl.  I hope you are able to play in it soon.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow! Nice shop! I wish I had one like that and would be organized and clean. I have to walk sideways now to get to things until I can move other things around to make more room. I have no heat in mine so will have to use some space heaters while I'm in there. I would love to be able to get natural light in mine also... Good luck with the shop when you get it finished.. Fay


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 14, 2014)

Shop looks great.  Can't wait for the open house celebration!:biggrin::wink:

In addition to the fridge previously mentioned, you should add a small addition to the back for the Head and Jonathan's guest room


----------



## rthines (Nov 14, 2014)

Instead of "Like" need a "Jealous" button!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 14, 2014)

If you could only see what I'm working in now.  My once roomy garage shop is occupied now by a derelict VW beetle waiting for restoration along with all the other junk that gets piled into a garage.  I was out there with Jonathon this morning and it was like working in a galley kitchen.  The two of us couldn't pass by without one coming out of the tool area first.  

This will be a much welcomed addition.


----------



## Fish30114 (Nov 15, 2014)

Carl, great looking shop, send me a PM about your roofing I may have a lead or two for you.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 15, 2014)

Carl,
Great shop!
If I were in state, I would roll on over and get that roof started. Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 15, 2014)

Fish30114 said:


> Carl, great looking shop, send me a PM about your roofing I may have a lead or two for you.



I appreciate the offer, but as of today I think I have it covered (no pun intended).

A friend of a friend situation finally found someone who can do it for a really good price so I told him today that I'll give him the green light once the panels are in.


----------

